# How much do you know about personal finance?



## rainyday (23 Nov 2003)

See [broken link removed]


----------



## Skinflint (23 Nov 2003)

*.*

Do I have to buy the rag to get the answers?!


----------



## rainyday (23 Nov 2003)

*Re: .*

Nope - Just keep an eye on their website. As it says in the article;



> These questions will be answered over the coming weeks on these pages.


----------

